# Anfänger: dom4j in Projekt einbinden



## longfang (19. Jun 2006)

Hi!

ich bin kurz am Verzweifeln. Ich möchte eine XML mit dom4j einlesen und verarbeiten. 
Dazu hab ich die aktuelle version von dom4j (1.6.1) versucht in ein kleines testprojekt zu implementieren.
Jedoch sagt mir Myeclipse, dass org.dom4j.Document nicht resolved werden kann. 

Meine Vorgehensweise:
- dom4j-1.6.1.jar in mein Projektverzeichnis kopiert
- Mit Myeclipse - Import - Archive File die Klasse importiert (Archiv wird auch im Projektbaum angezeigt)
- Quickstart Sourcen kopiert
- geheult 

Kann mir wer auf die Sprünge helfen, was ich da grundsätzlich falsch mache?


thx


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jun 2006)

1. Java-Buch schnappen
2. Index aufschlagen
3. Nach "import" suchen
4. Lesen
5. 

Viel später:

6. In Eclipse Strg-Shift-O drücken


----------



## longfang (20. Jun 2006)

Danke, dass du mir auf so nette Weise gezeigt hast, wo mein Platzerl ist.

However. 
Läuft jetzt.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jun 2006)

Das konnte ich dank meiner Fähigkeit mir den Code von beliebigen fremden Rechnern heirbeizubeamen. Nichts zu danken.


----------



## longfang (20. Jun 2006)

ha! dann warst du das, der mir die fehlenden Bibliotheken gekrallt hat


----------

